# Deactivated from Uber



## RVC 1 (2 mo ago)

I was deactivated from Uber after 2 years of providing good service. Having a 4.87 rating, almost 1500 completed trips and several compliments by drivers. Noto mention no auto accidents.

This was my appeal to Uber and the Independent Drivers Guild in hopes of getting my driving privileges restored. 

Uber upheld the deactivation. Now the matter is in the Independent Driver’s Guild

My appeal:

_*This is a direct appeal to have my driving privileges with Uber re-activated. I started Uber in June 2020 during the pandemic. I have always strived to provide first class service to all of my riders. When I was granted employment to drive for Uber, under a new provision/law, drivers that were hired in June 2020 could not pick up passengers in New York City’s 5 boroughs. These boroughs consist of Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island and the The Bronx. However, we were permitted to pick up passengers within the remaining areas of New York State. I have occasionally picked up passengers in Long Island. But mainly I would pick up passengers in Westchester County and upstate New York, The Southern Tier, the Catskills Regions and Great Lakes regions. I would travel to very remote and secluded areas driving through various back roads and even unpaved, dirt roads to access riders in these areas. Most drivers would not want to take these types of risks. However, I committed myself to driving anywhere to pick up riders. Under my loyal commitment to Uber and its riders, I should never have had my account deactivated over false claims of driver misconduct. I am oblivious as to why my account has been deactivated. There must be some kind of error. I have been doing Uber for approximately 2 years. I have a 4.87 rating and good compliments from customers. I also have made 1465 trips. This is no small feat. I was also renting my car through the Hertz-Uber program. It was costing me approximately 400 dollars weekly to rent my vehicle. I also had other out of pocket expenses associated with this type of work. The other out of pocket expenses consisted of fuel costs, tolls and electric vehicle recharging costs. Uber was my only form of income. Overall, I have spent in total……..thousands of dollars in car rental costs, tolls, fuel, and electric car recharging costs. There have been some falsified accusations of multiple negative reports made by some of my riders against me. This information is totally false. I have been doing Uber for two years. I have successfully transported all of my riders safely without any auto accidents. I have driven respectfully, carefully and cautiously. The only thing that I admit doing is cancelling trip requests. Over the past few months I have been asking the destinations of my trip requesters. I have been doing this because I was really trying to avoid future airport trips. These trips are usually long. They also involve traffic delays. It can be exhausting; and tolls are also involved. I do apologize in that area. If my Uber account is re-activated, I will refrain from cancelling ride requests in the future. I respectfully request that my account be activated again so I can start receiving trips. I do enjoy driving for Uber and I want to maintain working for Uber Thank you for your time.*_

This was my appeal to the Independent Drivers Guild. If that doesn’t work,
I am considering suing Uber. 

Are there any class action suits going on against uber now??


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RVC 1 said:


> Uber upheld the deactivation. Now the matter is in the Independent Driver’s Guild


I’m just curious, has the “Independent Drivers Guild” been effective or even useful for you drivers up there in the NW? I know they’re affiliated with the Machinists Union, but other than sucking union dues from your pocket, what good have they accomplished for rideshare drivers overall after years of involvement? As far as I can tell, the IDG has had no real sway or pull regarding anything Uber chooses to do when it comes to decision making & policy oversight.
Welcome to UP.net. I wish you luck! Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RVC 1 said:


> I was deactivated from Uber after 2 years of providing good service. Having a 4.87 rating, almost 1500 completed trips and several compliments by drivers. Noto mention no auto accidents.
> 
> This was my appeal to Uber and the Independent Drivers Guild in hopes of getting my driving privileges restored.
> 
> ...


Did Uber give a reason for the firing? It seems to me that in NYC Uber would be required to give a reason.

I don't know how the Independent Drivers Guild works but it they have an office go there and try to speak to someone in person. If that's not possible try to speak to them by phone.

You can also contact the NYC Taxi Commission and see if they can help.

I think 4.87 is a very good rating for NYC.

Good luck.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I’m just curious, has the “Independent Drivers Guild” been effective or even useful for you drivers up there in the NW? I know they’re affiliated with the Machinists Union, but other than sucking union dues from your pocket, what good have they accomplished for rideshare drivers overall after years of involvement? As far as I can tell, the IDG has had no real sway or pull regarding anything Uber chooses to do when it comes to decision making & policy oversight.
> Welcome to UP.net. I wish you luck! Be sure to keep us posted.


If I'm not mistaken there have been accusations against the IDG of being too cozy with Uber. 

I don't think the drivers pay dues. I think Uber pays the dues for the drivers which if true would cause me to have doubts about how willing the IDG would be to go to bat for the drivers.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know how the Independent Drivers Guild works


They’re basically a toothless outfit. 
Uber states that deactivations made for zero-tolerance violations like “sex assault” aren’t eligible for appeal. So, if a pax accuses you for “groping” just to get a free ride, good luck arguing your case.
If a driver is booted for low ratings, IDG will appeal on your behalf, and it’s possible you might get reactivated, but Uber orders the driver to take those stupid money-costing “be a better driver” courses that are already offered by Uber to all drivers across the nation with or without “representation.”
Regardless, Uber maintains that it has final determination of eligibility for appeals despite IDG involvement. 


Nats121 said:


> I think 4.87 is a very good rating for NYC.


Agreed. I doubt the OP got booted for a 4.87. Sounds like he got booted for one of those other “non-appeal” offenses. 


Nats121 said:


> I don't think the drivers pay dues. I think Uber pays the dues for the drivers


You’re giving Uber way to much credit. There’s 10s of 1000s of Uber drivers in NY City, Uber’s not paying anything. Members have to apply and pay monthly dues to IDG, but as a “benefit,” members are promised a 20% discount on IDG hats, t-shirts, and coffee mugs, I shit you not! 🤣


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

RVC 1 said:


> I was deactivated from Uber after 2 years of providing good service. Having a 4.87 rating, almost 1500 completed trips and several compliments by drivers. Noto mention no auto accidents.
> 
> This was my appeal to Uber and the Independent Drivers Guild in hopes of getting my driving privileges restored.
> 
> ...


You will not win a lawsuit, so don’t waste your time.

Uber can deactivate at any moment and a 4.87 isn’t great and I would be cautious taking a ride with you.

I run a 4.99 and my only one star was a drunk who I also gave a one star to.

I have one accident against me on Uber and it might not have been my fault but still the strike is there, so I could be deactivated at any moment but was put back online in less than two hours after the accident ( Don’t ask how ).

Jus move on and work for Lyft.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Reading your statement you breached Ubers terms by calling the riders and asking for their destination then cancelling the trip. That’s why you were fired,

4.87 rating isn’t good, it’s below average 

but looking at your financial numbers.they did you a favour. How could you even survive working for Uber? As your only job. You were doing 14trips per week,which isn’t enough trips per week, wouldnt cover the $400 per week hire car fee,


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Some people drive for Uber or Lyft just because they like the experience--kind of like a hobby that pays for itself instead of costing you money.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Never admit to anything… ever!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> They’re basically a toothless outfit.
> Uber states that deactivations made for zero-tolerance violations like “sex assault” aren’t eligible for appeal. So, if a pax accuses you for “groping” just to get a free ride, good luck arguing your case.
> If a driver is booted for low ratings, IDG will appeal on your behalf, and it’s possible you might get reactivated, but Uber orders the driver to take those stupid money-costing “be a better driver” courses that are already offered by Uber to all drivers across the nation with or without “representation.”
> Regardless, Uber maintains that it has final determination of eligibility for appeals despite IDG involvement.
> ...


Members get a discount on mercy that likely only gets sold to members. 🤣


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

RVC 1 said:


> I was deactivated from Uber after 2 years of providing good service. Having a 4.87 rating, almost 1500 completed trips and several compliments by drivers. Noto mention no auto accidents.
> 
> This was my appeal to Uber and the Independent Drivers Guild in hopes of getting my driving privileges restored.
> 
> ...












Uber does not approve of _Cherry Picking_ (calling the pax to ask for their destination).


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> View attachment 685201
> 
> 
> Uber does not approve of _Cherry Picking_ (calling the pax to ask for their destination).


There's a right way and a wrong way to ask.

He did the wrong way. 🤷‍♂️

@Seamus are you still allowed to do your checklist? 

@Uberyouber spam or not?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> There's a right way and a wrong way to ask.
> 
> He did the wrong way. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> ...


Totally Spam... 

The scary part is that might be an actual driver letter.

They posted it to get some driver insight before it 

goes to arbitration...


----------

